# Swarm Recovery



## Tenpin (Apr 27, 2016)

Last weekend my strongest colony swarmed and fortunately they chose a day I was home to do it.
I set out a nuc as a swarm trap and a lot of bees were checking it out but I got worried that the cluster would head elsewhere so up the tree I went.


----------

